# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Διαφορετικό ρεύμα σε εξοδους usb car charger

## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Έχω πάρει από το ebay τι παρακάτω φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου https://www.ebay.com/itm/USLION-Car-...BPCIneZuGMyNhA
Qc3 δεν είναι μάλλον που γράφει. Η συσκευασία γράφει έξω QC pass. Πάνω στο σώμα του γράφει 5v 2.1a και έχει 2 usb εξόδους χωρίς να γράφουν κάτι πάνω (σχετικά με ρεύμα). Χρησιμοποίησα ένα καλώδιο micro usb το οποίο με το μαμά φορτιστή Huawei 1a στην εφαρμογή accubaterry δείχνει σταθερά περίπου 800ma στη φόρτιση. Με το μαμά καλώδιο έχω 1a. Στο car charger με το ίδιο καλώδιο στην εφαρμογή έχω 700-800ma στην μια έξοδο ενώ στην άλλη έξοδο usb παίζει από 100-600ma. Γιατί αυτή η διαφορά? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα η μία usb έξοδος? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## matthew

Νομίζω ότι σε αυτούς τους φορτιστές που έχουν 2 ή περισσότερες θύρες, στη μία από αυτές δίνουν περισσότερο ρεύμα, συνήθως 2,1 A ή και 2,4 A max, ενώ στις υπόλοιπες θύρες δίνουν μέχρι 1 A max.

----------


## tzitzikas

Ευχαριστώ. Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ αλλά δεν φαίνεται να δίνει το 1Α μιας και παίζει και δεν είναι σταθερό το ρεύμα μέχρι 600ma

----------


## matthew

Το ρεύμα κατά την φόρτιση των μπαταριών δεν είναι σταθερό και παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις κατά τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης. Σε μια άδεια μπαταρία, στην αρχή της φόρτισης τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα και όσο «γεμίζει» η μπαταρία σταδιακά αρχίζει και μειώνεται το ρεύμα φόρτισης μέχρι να μηδενιστεί όταν η μπαταρία φορτιστεί πλήρως. Οι ενδεικτικές τιμές που αναγράφουν επάνω οι φορτιστές είναι οι μέγιστες τιμές των ρευμάτων που μπορούν να δώσουν.

----------


## tzitzikas

Τι γνωρίζω αυτό απλά στην μια έξοδο είναι σταθερό γενικά ενώ στην άλλη έχει μεγΑλο εύρος διακύμανσης

----------


## ioanniskar

Με φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου των $2 έχω κάψει iPhone των €700. Άνοιξα τον φορτιστή και βρήκα μόνο ένα IC που έπαιρνε 12V στην είσοδο και έδινε 5V στην έξοδο. Είχε βραχυκυκλώσει και έδωσε 12V στο iPhone.
Θα σου πρότεινα να μη χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου για κινητό. Ακόμη και σωστά να δουλεύει, μπορεί να τον ξεχάσεις συνδεδεμένο την ώρα που βάζεις μπρος, και από τις διακυμάνσεις της τάσης του αυτοκινήτου, αν δεν λειτουργήσουν οι προστασίες του να καεί και να σου κάψει το κινητό. (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του iPhone και τα "ευαίσθητα" ηλεκτρονικά που αντί να προστατεύουν καίγονται με το παραμικρό, βλ. tristar IC)
Αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο σύνδεσέ τον στ αμάξι ΑΦΟΥ βάλεις μπρος (μην τον έχεις συνδεδεμένο ενώ βάζεις μπρος) και χρησιμοποίησέ τον για να φορτίζεις ένα power bank και όχι το κινητό. Στη συνέχεια φόρτισε το κινητό με το power bank.
Όσον αφορά τα ρεύματα είναι όπως σου τα έγραψαν. Γνώμη μου είναι να τον πετάξεις και αν θέλεις έναν φθηνό Κινέζικο πάρε κάτι πιο δοκιμασμένο που φέρει κατά κάποιον τρόπο ένα brand (ugreen, baseus κ.τ.λ).

----------

Gaou (07-04-19)

----------


## xifis

Μετρηση ρευματος θα κανεις με αμπερομετρο usb οχι με εφαρμογη..

----------


## lepouras

αν βλέπεις διαφορά σε αυτόν που σου δείχνω με αυτόν που αγόρασες, ίσως καταλάβεις γιατί δεν βγάζεις άκρη.

https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## selectronic

Το πρότυπο "Quick Charge 3.0" δεν είναι που ανεβάζει την τάση εξόδου στα 20V?
Γιατί αυτό που έβαλες Lepouras λέει ότι είναι QC3 και "*54W* power" αλλά μετά λέει για 12V/1.5A...


*edit:*
Άργησα αλλά το κατάλαβα, 54W εννοεί συνολική ισχύ με όλες τις θύρες (απλές και την QC3) να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## lepouras

ακριβώς. η μια είναι QC3 και λέει

QC 3.0 Output 								 									3.6-6.5V/3A, 6.5-9V/2A, 9-12V/1.5A

οι άλλες τρεις είναι απλές μέχρι 2.4Α
τον έχω αγοράσει και είναι αυτά που λέει.

----------


## tzitzikas

QC3 δεν υποστηρίζει το κινητό μου (huawei y6 2017) και γενικά κινούμαι και θα κινούμαι σε οικονομικά κινητά. διάβασα οτι για την ζωή της μπαταρίας καλύτερη είναι η αργή φόρτιση. όσο πιο αργή τόσο καλύτερα. δεν ξέρω αν έχει απόλυτη βάση αυτό. δε λέω ωραίος φαίνεται ο φορτιστής που βάλατε BlitzWolf αλλά κινούμαι μάλλον σε απλό φορτιστή, απλά να έχει καλή δυνατότητα παροχής ρεύματος. Για τα προιόντα ugreen απο aliexpress τι γνώμη έχετε? Παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα 2 καλώδια usb->micro usb 2,4Α και είδα πολύ καλές κριτικές. Για τον φορτιστή αυτό έχετε κάποια γνώμη? (είναι στα 4,8Α σύνολο) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ugre...4-a72f82ff76f4





> αν βλέπεις διαφορά σε αυτόν που σου δείχνω με αυτόν που αγόρασες, ίσως καταλάβεις γιατί δεν βγάζεις άκρη.
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN



τι εννοείς?

----------


## kioan

> Qc3 δεν είναι μάλλον που γράφει. Η συσκευασία γράφει έξω QC pass



Πουθενά στα χαρακτηριστικά του (πέρα από τον τίτλο της καταχώρησης) δεν λέει πως είναι QC (δηλαδή Quick Charge).

Το "QC pass" που λέει στη συσκευασία του προφανώς σημαίνει Quality Check pass (αν και no-name προϊόν και quality check είναι συνήθως μαλωμένες έννοιες).

----------


## lepouras

> ) και γενικά κινούμαι και θα κινούμαι σε οικονομικά κινητά.



αυτό τη σχέση έχει με το αν έχει έξυπνη φόρτιση ή όχι το κινητό? του γιου μου είναι στα μισά λεφτά από αυτό και έχει. το δικό μου είναι σχεδόν στα ίδια και έχει. 
το να ψωνίζουμε από το ιντερνετ και κυρίως από τους Κινέζους καλό ή κακός έχει και μια ιδιοτροπία. καλά κάνεις και ψάχνεις για φθηνά αλλά πρέπει να ξέρουμε να ψάχνουμε.. 
να ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε χαρακτηριστικά και στοιχεία που μας δίνει ή ακόμα χειρότερα όταν ΔΕΝ μας δίνει ο πωλητής .

αν βάζουμε ΜΟΝΟ κριτήριο το να τα βρίσκουμε τσάμπα χωρίς να ξέρουμε να ελέγξουμε αν τελικά το φθηνό θα κάνει την δουλειά μας τότε καλύτερα πηγαίνουμε στην πεπατημένη του γνήσιου ή του επίσημου αντιπροσώπου κλπ κλπ.
δύστυχος (η και ευτυχώς) υπάρχει μεγάλη σαβούρα στο ίντερνετ. 
καμιά φορά πρέπει να ξεφεύγουμε από το τελείως τσάμπα και να πηγαίνουμε στο κάτι παραπάνω.

----------

tzitzikas (08-04-19)

----------


## kioan

> δύστυχος (η και ευτυχώς) υπάρχει μεγάλη σαβούρα στο ίντερνετ. 
> καμιά φορά πρέπει να ξεφεύγουμε από το τελείως τσάμπα και να πηγαίνουμε στο κάτι παραπάνω.



Να προσέχετε από ποιον αγοράζετε, κυκλοφορούν απατεώνες!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Xarry

> αν βλέπεις διαφορά σε αυτόν που σου δείχνω με αυτόν που αγόρασες, ίσως καταλάβεις γιατί δεν βγάζεις άκρη.
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN



Εχωντας δοκιμασει πολλους φορτιστες της BlitzWolf, αυτοκινητου και 220 μπορω να πω οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να παρεις. Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι και απο πολλους "μαμα" ειναι καλυτεροι.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. αν συνδέσω στην έξοδο QC3 φορτιστή κινητό που δεν υποστηρίζει γρήγορη φόρτιση, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα για το κινητό? Η' απλά η θύρα QC3 θα θα δουλέψει στα 5V? 
Ο φορτιστής https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN δυστυχώς είναι out of stock
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kioan

> καλησπέρα. αν συνδέσω στην έξοδο QC3 φορτιστή κινητό που δεν υποστηρίζει γρήγορη φόρτιση, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα για το κινητό? Η' απλά η θύρα QC3 θα θα δουλέψει στα 5V?



Αν είναι κανονικός QC3 φορτιστής, όχι, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το κινητό διαπραγματεύεται με τον φορτιστή ώστε να ζητήσει από αυτόν να του δώσει πάνω από το default των 5V.

----------

tzitzikas (08-04-19)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αν είναι κανονικός QC3 φορτιστής, όχι, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το κινητό διαπραγματεύεται με τον φορτιστή ώστε να ζητήσει από αυτόν να του δώσει πάνω από το default των 5V.



ας πούμε αυτός του αυτοκινήτου που προτείνατε https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN
αν και είναι προς το παρόν out of stock
αΌχει βλέπω και αυτόν https://www.banggood.com/BlitzWolf-B...r_warehouse=CN
αλλά αν δεν πέσει κάτω απο 10Ε δεν προχωράω

----------


## kioan

> ...αλλά αν δεν πέσει κάτω απο 10Ε δεν προχωράω



Ο συγκεκριμένος δύσκολα να πέσει κάτω τόσο σε τιμή, εφόσον η ίδια εταιρεία βγάζει αυτόν τον διπλό με QC3.0 στα $9.99

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ο συγκεκριμένος δύσκολα να πέσει κάτω τόσο σε τιμή, εφόσον η ίδια εταιρεία βγάζει αυτόν τον διπλό με QC3.0 στα $9.99



πάντως αυτός που προτείνατε https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN
είναι out of stock, χτες έγραφε οτι ειναι σε διαδικασία restocking, αλλά σήμερα βλέπω οτι συμπληρώνεις το μαιλ σου να σε ειδοποιήσουν μεσα σε 90 ημέρες οτι ξαναέχει στοκ. δύσκολο το βλέπω να ξαναφέρουν. όσοι έχετε εμπειρία απο banggood.com, όταν γράφει out of stock, μετά restocking και μετά Arrival Notice το ξαναφέρνουν ή όχι? ευχαριστώ

----------


## tzitzikas

> πάντως αυτός που προτείνατε https://www.banggood.com/Qualcomm-Ce...r_warehouse=CN
> είναι out of stock, χτες έγραφε οτι ειναι σε διαδικασία restocking, αλλά σήμερα βλέπω οτι συμπληρώνεις το μαιλ σου να σε ειδοποιήσουν μεσα σε 90 ημέρες οτι ξαναέχει στοκ. δύσκολο το βλέπω να ξαναφέρουν. όσοι έχετε εμπειρία απο banggood.com, όταν γράφει out of stock, μετά restocking και μετά Arrival Notice το ξαναφέρνουν ή όχι? ευχαριστώ



τον BlitzWolf BW-SD3 με τις 4 εξόδους (QC3 +  2x2A + 2,4A) τον έχει και στο Aliexress με € 9,15 / piece + € 0,49 to Greece via China Post Registered Air Mail στο BlitzWolf Official Store προσφορά για 5 ήμερες ακόμα https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Blit...9-d86eae8b8d07 . Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω 1) αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι γνήσιος και επίσης 2) αν είναι καλύτερος ή χειρότερος απο τον BlitzWolf BW-C10 που προτείνατε (ο οποίος είναι out of stock). τον BlitzWolf BW-SD3 στο bangood τον έχει 13.99$ (12,5E)
https://www.banggood.com/BlitzWolf-B...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## matthew

> το να ψωνίζουμε από το ιντερνετ και κυρίως από τους Κινέζους καλό ή κακός έχει και μια ιδιοτροπία. καλά κάνεις και ψάχνεις για φθηνά αλλά πρέπει να ξέρουμε να ψάχνουμε.. 
> να ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε χαρακτηριστικά και στοιχεία που μας δίνει ή ακόμα χειρότερα όταν ΔΕΝ μας δίνει ο πωλητής .
> 
> αν βάζουμε ΜΟΝΟ κριτήριο το να τα βρίσκουμε τσάμπα χωρίς να ξέρουμε να ελέγξουμε αν τελικά το φθηνό θα κάνει την δουλειά μας τότε καλύτερα πηγαίνουμε στην πεπατημένη του γνήσιου ή του επίσημου αντιπροσώπου κλπ κλπ.
> δύστυχος (η και ευτυχώς) υπάρχει μεγάλη σαβούρα στο ίντερνετ. 
> καμιά φορά πρέπει να ξεφεύγουμε από το τελείως τσάμπα και να πηγαίνουμε στο κάτι παραπάνω.



Συμφωνώ! Έχω αγοράσει μερικές συσκευές από εδώ Ελλάδα γιατί δεν ήθελα να πάρω πάμφθηνες αλλά αμφιβόλου ποιότητας απομιμήσεις από εξωτερικό και σε συνδυασμό με αυτό που είπε και ο





> Με φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου των $2 έχω κάψει iPhone  των €700. Άνοιξα τον φορτιστή και βρήκα μόνο ένα IC που έπαιρνε 12V  στην είσοδο και έδινε 5V στην έξοδο. Είχε βραχυκυκλώσει και έδωσε 12V  στο iPhone.
> Θα σου πρότεινα να μη χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου για  κινητό. Ακόμη και σωστά να δουλεύει, μπορεί να τον ξεχάσεις συνδεδεμένο  την ώρα που βάζεις μπρος, και από τις διακυμάνσεις της τάσης του  αυτοκινήτου, αν δεν λειτουργήσουν οι προστασίες του να καεί και να σου  κάψει το κινητό. (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του iPhone και τα "ευαίσθητα"  ηλεκτρονικά που αντί να προστατεύουν καίγονται με το παραμικρό, βλ.  tristar IC)
> Αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο σύνδεσέ τον στ αμάξι ΑΦΟΥ βάλεις μπρος (μην  τον έχεις συνδεδεμένο ενώ βάζεις μπρος) και χρησιμοποίησέ τον για να  φορτίζεις ένα power bank και όχι το κινητό. Στη συνέχεια φόρτισε το  κινητό με το power bank.
> Όσον αφορά τα ρεύματα είναι όπως σου τα έγραψαν. Γνώμη μου είναι να τον  πετάξεις και αν θέλεις έναν φθηνό Κινέζικο πάρε κάτι πιο δοκιμασμένο που  φέρει κατά κάποιον τρόπο ένα brand (ugreen, baseus κ.τ.λ).



By the way, παρήγγειλα και περιμένω (πάλι χωρίς tracking number) αυτόν τον φθηνό no name φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου https://www.zipy.gr/p/ebay/4in1-usb-.../303025805416/ τον οποίο θα χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά για όλες τις συσκευές μου μιας και είναι φθηνές!  :Tongue:

----------


## matthew

:Huh:  Έλεος!!! Να δούμε τι άλλες μπαρούφες θα διαβάσουμε ακόμη!
https://www.in.gr/2021/03/19/b-scien...to-aytokinito/

----------


## VirusX2

Είναι _Smart xhip_ γι αυτό

----------


## airgeorge

Κακώς σπούδασα μηχανικός έπρεπε να διαβάζω μόνο τέτοια άρθρα...

----------

